# Amoxicillin and drooling?



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Maz  

M has been prescribed amoxicillin for a cold that has spread into his chest   However I've noticed since we started giving it that he seems to be drooling. Is this a common side effect and/or should we be worried about it? He is teething but rarely drools normally and teething certainly doesn't seem to increase this. Also the dosage is 125mg per 5ml, and he has been prescribed 5ml three times per day, but it is becoming a battle getting it into him (doubtless you are familiar with blowing raspberries in drinks/foodstuffs/medicines   ). Should we be worrying that he is not quite getting the full dose?

Thanks very much  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Elaine,

Aww poor M  Lily sends him big hugs and kisses to get well soon  

Not known for particularily causing drooling; may just be an additive thing from the teething plus all the congestion from his chest etc.. and breathing more through his mouth. Yep getting antibiotics down them is a nightmare   No wonder as generally they taste foul   Just try to get as much in as possible in the first go. You can try to mix with some yoghurt or juice to see if that helps but often just end up with larger volumes of slightly odd tasting food to get down them instead    Sorry not able to come up with a foolproof plan but never met a toddler yet that can't suss out you trying to trick them with medicine! (mind you MrsCW's wee one loved her medicine the last course of antibitoics she was on   she might have some handy tips if you ask on the parent pages  )

Hope to catch up with you both soon when we are all lurgy free (L currently got clear running nose and green running eyes   )

Maz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Maz  

Thanks for your advice   Looks like we are beaten though as today he developed diarrhoea and for the first time ever refused his milk feeds even including his bedtime one, which is unheard of   Fortunately NHS24 phoning me back woke him and after a lot of cajoling I got him to have some milk. Has really highlighted the massive problem we have getting fluids into him though, as he barely drinks anything other than breast milk   Looks like we are back to the Doctor tomorrow as we withheld his last dose tonight because I didn't want to risk dehydration if the diarrhoea and not drinking continued.

Hope Lily is much better soon, those symptoms sound pretty horrid   Give her a big hug from all of us   Hopefully see you soon  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Elaine,

So sorry not to reply again   Got back of holiday, went away again for a 40th party and been back in work all week   I'm absolutely exhausted and need another holiday to recover  

How did things go at Dr's  Is M any better now? I meant to post to say that the diarrhoea is likely to be a side effect from the antibitoics. Really common thing to get unfortunately   Hope fluid intake is improoving now.

Catch up with you soon hopefully (trying to sort a meet before christmas if you're up for it  )

Lots of love
Maz x


----------

